# Mother of Rock Lee's Kid?



## kidgogeta (Nov 6, 2014)

No indication that it was Tenten.


----------



## Eylandos (Nov 6, 2014)

It has to be TenTen. 

-She was in Lee's squad for a good portion of the manga
-They probably got closer when Neji died and he comforted her through the pain
-She was shown the page after Lee was shown
-Kishi wanted to go all fanfic with the pairing so why the hell not


----------



## HaxHax (Nov 6, 2014)

Could just be a student for all we know.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 6, 2014)

All the other parents were shown. It must be Tenten. He looks a little bit like her, too.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2014)

HaxHax said:


> Could just be a student for all we know.



Exactly. Nothing is confirm and this will be a mystery until part 3, lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Tenten, it makes the most sense.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Nov 6, 2014)

It's not his kid just some random loser kid Lee picked up like Gai did we all know it ended up Lee x Gai.


----------



## kidgogeta (Nov 6, 2014)

Every other child its obvious as fck who the parents are except this kid. You say its Tenten but unless someone can point out one of her traits in the child there's no proof.

Gai wasn't Lee's father this could just be another case of that.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah I find it odd that every other kid had an obvious connection and had names revealed.


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Nov 6, 2014)

He's called Rock Eleveneleven


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm just glad that Tenten is confirmed to be in possession of the Sage Tools. Hyped.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 6, 2014)

My money is on tenten.


----------



## John Connor (Nov 6, 2014)

bushy brows are actually stronger than the Rinnegan but they appear randomly. its up to the current eyebrow master to teach the next generation. was there a confirmation that Gai's dad was biological?


----------



## Naruuby (Nov 6, 2014)

Rock Lee is capable of Parthenogenesis. Come on guys you should know that by now.


----------



## John Connor (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruuby said:


> Rock Lee is capable of Parthenogenesis. Come on guys you should know that by now.


its the power of youth


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 6, 2014)

All the kids look like their parents (except Bolt who is supposed to be a second Naruto - couldn't he get a Byakugan at least?).
Inojin got Ino eyes and hair, but Sai's pale skin. Shidadai is Shikamaru but with Temari eyes. Chouchou is a fat Karui. Sarada got Sasuke black hair and Karin glas... oh wait, she is Sakura's daughter... that's weird.

It Lee's son was supposed to be mothered by Ten Ten, Kishimoto would add something of her design into it.


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 6, 2014)

It's obviously Hinata. They're on the same page. The facial markings on the kid's sister is because Hinata still wants Naruto and is projecting through her daughter.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 6, 2014)

Probably TenTen


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Probably somebody we don't know.  It's not the sexy answer, but I think it's the most likely one.  If it was TenTen it wouldn't have been difficult for Kishi to establish that.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

hell for all we know it could be gai's kid.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

Probably tenten because kids eyes look kinda like tenten's and tenten was shown right after the Lee panel. 
Though yeah, no way to confirm it.



Narutossss said:


> hell for all we know it could be gai's kid.



Gai shagged tenten in one of those celebration nights, where Gai encourages underage kids to consume alcohol.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Tenten obviously, and damn Lee is one lucky guy. She is a hottie


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 6, 2014)

had to be tenten.
unless shino is really a girl.


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 6, 2014)

If choji and karui who didnt even know each other im the entire series can get married then why cant lee and tenten who have been together im the entire series end up together?  I am pretty sure its tenten


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 6, 2014)

For the LAST and this chapter, Kishi has done Tenten's design some justice. She doesn't look as worn out as Ino and Temari, and even Kurotsuchi. And at least she is shown with the Sage Tools, proving somewhat that she has been using them all this while?  fanfic feels coming up


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 6, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> She doesn't look as worn out as Ino and Temari


Here you go, thread, she is not a mother.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> For the LAST and this chapter, Kishi has done Tenten's design some justice. She doesn't look as worn out as Ino and Temari, and even Kurotsuchi. And at least she is shown with the Sage Tools, proving somewhat that she has been using them all this while?  fanfic feels coming up



I admit tenten looks young and hot in the last chapter.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 6, 2014)

I think it's Tenten but no such hint so...idk


----------



## Seliph (Nov 6, 2014)

It is Tenten. Look at the kid's eyes, TC.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh, I was reading the chapter on my phone and assumed it was Tenten?

She does seem the most likely candidate. If not, it's probably some randomer... Unless Kishimoto pulls another ChoKarui on us.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

It would be nice if it was Tenten.


----------



## Bender (Nov 6, 2014)

Either its Tenten 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gai.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey we never saw gai's mother or lee's


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Nov 6, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> Hey we never saw gai's mother or lee's



They were both killed with their son's dynamic entry during birth. Same happened to Lee's wife.


----------



## sadino (Nov 6, 2014)

Konoha's colored beasts reproduce assexually.


----------



## Godpachi (Nov 6, 2014)

There is no indication that that kid is Lee's son. It would make the most sense for that kid to be one that can't mold chakra very well and Lee has taken him under his wing, just like what Gai-sensei did to Lee. It's tradition now. 

Kishi made it very obvious the parents of each offspring, except this little guy. Saying it's 1010 because she appeared in the next page doesn't cut it. lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 6, 2014)

Either TenTen, a new girl or he's not his kid at all


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll bet it is Ten-Ten. The pages showing the kid, Lee and 1010 were to close to ignore.


----------



## Sete (Nov 6, 2014)

If its another random kid , I bet Gai has been playing around with the ladies.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 6, 2014)

We don't know, but I say Tenten, simply by process of elimination. Every other Konoha 11 girl is paired off, so it's either her or some random chick. Unless Lee is suddenly capable of parthenogenesis


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 6, 2014)

even though it's not confirmed, all signs point to him being ten ten and lee's kid imo.

lee's looking beastly btw. shiiiiiee...


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2014)

Sete said:


> If its another random kid , I bet Gai has been playing around with the ladies.



.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

rock lee, gai, and this new kid aren't related, they are the prophesized cousins of indra and his brother, who pass thru the generations with bushy eyebrows


----------



## mlc818 (Nov 6, 2014)

If it is Lee's kid, it's almost surely Tenten.  But it's equally likely that he's just a kid who can't really mold chakra and Lee is carrying on Gai's tradition.  I would say he's likely Lee and Tenten's kid, though, since so many of the characters had kids.


----------



## RBL (Nov 6, 2014)

it's TenTen, if you look at LeexTen fanclubs u'll realize tenten was always into lee, and not neji.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol at the subtle hint by kishi. Look at Tenten's fringe. It's like the bowl cut that both Lee and his kid have, just that her hairstyle is still nicely styled. I have to applaud Kishi if he really meant to draw that to give us a hint/ indication that Tenten is Lee's wife.


----------



## Afalstein (Nov 6, 2014)

Might not be Lee's son.  Might just be another random youth who got crazy inspired by Lee, just as he was by Gai.

Incidentally, my head canon for the kid's name is "Jackie."


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2014)

Process of elimination for me says it has to be Tenten. Lee didn't get Sakura and he wasn't involved with any other female during the series.


----------



## RBL (Nov 6, 2014)

Afalstein said:


> Might not be Lee's son.  Might just be another random youth who got crazy inspired by Lee, just as he was by Gai.
> 
> Incidentally, my head canon for the kid's name is "Jackie."



i was thinking about that as well, but probably he's going to be 'IP'


----------



## Squifurgie (Nov 6, 2014)

It seems likely that it's Tenten, she was shown directly after Lee's panel and although that doesn't confirm anything, it certainly implies to some degree that she married Lee.

Lee is looking pretty ripped by the way, dude can probably go eight gates now.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Probably just some random woman. I mean the possibility of Lee finding a student like himself, Dai and Gai is likely. But you have to remember Lee, and Naruto to an extent, out of the rookies showed they actually wanted to have romantic relations at an early age (although with Sakura). So to me, it makes sense he ended up hitching a woman.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 6, 2014)

Tenten makes the most sense


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 6, 2014)

I vote it's TenTen


----------



## silmaril (Nov 6, 2014)

lee doesn't need a partner to reproduce.  he draws upon his springtime of youth and coalesces it into a living vessel.

lee is life lee is love


----------



## ovanz (Nov 7, 2014)

When Lee cut his eyebrows, the remains become a kid, because science.


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 7, 2014)

Kiba's Sister or Ramen girl


----------



## Deana (Nov 7, 2014)

Hints all pointed to TenTen.


----------



## Ino (May 20, 2015)

.access timeco. said:


> All the kids look like their parents (except Bolt who is supposed to be a second Naruto - couldn't he get a Byakugan at least?).



If Byakugan is recessive, none of NarutoxHinata's kids should have it. If it is dominant, all of his kids should have it (assuming Hinata's Hyuga heritage is pure). If Kishimoto knows anything about science he probably went with Byakugan being a recessive trait, which would be why the Hyuga Clan goes through such extents to protect it.

Kishi has always tried to include scientific explanations (fueled by chakra) to his level of knowledge in the manga (especially in part 1; part 2 had a lot of religious bullcrap) so I'd put my money on him following this.


----------



## Magnet (May 20, 2015)

someone unworthy,...... could be Tenten


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

female rock lee


----------



## Monna (May 20, 2015)

There were hints pointing towards Tenten being that child's mother, but it would be cool if Lee actaully trained a child unrelated to him, just like Gai did.


----------



## shade0180 (May 20, 2015)

that Necro. 

Also Training random kid isn't a tradition

Maito Dai didn't train a random kid he trained his son Gai 

Maito Gai Did train a random kid.. which is Lee

but transition from just 1 generation is not a tradition

So for all we know this kid is most likely Lee's child, Lee's condition is probably hereditary.. Also Tenten has never shown any real talent with chakra base ability so that didn't really help the kid's gene if he was her son.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 20, 2015)

Guy is both his mother and father.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> hell for all we know it could be gai's kid.



You mean like LeexGai?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 20, 2015)

Karin is the mother! :inovilla


----------



## Arisu (May 20, 2015)

I had an impression Tenten was jelaous of Sakura in part 1 when Lee protected her from the sound guys. Probably Tenten is mom xD


----------



## Silver Fang (May 20, 2015)

I am thinking TenTen until otherwise stated. 

Maybe Kishi was undecided on LeeTen, so he didn't make it too obvious, and leaves it open to change his mind should he decide. I know in one interview, he said he wasn't sure if he wanted Asuma's child to be a boy or a girl, but he leaned toward the latter, and decided on that.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I had an impression Tenten was jelaous of Sakura in part 1 when Lee protected her from the sound guys. Probably Tenten is mom xD



Not only she was jealous of Sakura being Lee's love interest in part 1 (as shown twice during the chuunin exams), but also fangirled over Lee at the end of that very season and Kishimoto showed her ignoring Neji's dead but being worried about Lee.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Also, notice that TenTen's dream was about Gai/Lee changing their hairdo but TenTen is the one getting the youthful fringe at the very end, imitating Lee's hairstyle. She is shown right after him in chapter 700 working in a family shop (just like Ino's mother) and the kid's eyes shape looks like TenTen's.
Also, his hairdo is symilar to the one that appears in TenTen's dream.

TenTen is the mother, no doubt about it. She finally achieved one of her dreams: Marrying the one she loved... and Lee found someone who doesn't think he is ugly or lame like the other girls do. I'm so happy about them.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Well the child isn't wearing glasses so obviously Karin isn't the mother .

How do we know Lee had sex? The child looks identical to him, and there's no proof Lee married. I think the kid is a experiment using Lee's DNA.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xadidax (May 20, 2015)

Well, the only one we can think of is Tenten. Other than that..


----------

